# Kayak Skills Course - Gold Coast



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

Another AKFF members Kayak skills course is being held on Sunday 14 June at Currumbin creek, Gold Coast. Full details here viewtopic.php?f=57&t=27818&start=0&st=0&sk=t&sd=a


----------

